# Great Apparel For You



## mknduna

I have been looking around for a fulfillment company that can handle orders from my website for ongoing t shirt orders with no minimums. So far Great Apparel For You (www.greatapparelforyou.com) seem to have a full in-house service. Am thinking of going with them. Does anybody have some experience or more info/advice on them they can share?

Thanks


----------



## Rodney

I know that they are a member of the forum, but I don't know the quality of their services as I've never used them personally.

I have used CafePress.com, Zazzle.com, Spreadshirt.com and PrintFection.com and seen the quality from those services and can attest to their printing and shipping capabilities.


----------



## Velvet

mknduna- Wow they have a great selection of garments! Have you tried them out yet or heard anymore about them?


----------



## mknduna

I haven't tried them out yet am still trying to get as much info as possible. But their garment selection is quite impressive


----------



## awesome1

I decided to go with them, so I'll let y'all know how it goes. Just getting started. 
I researched every fulfillment company and they have the best business model going for my needs.
In the long run, you will make more money with them.


----------



## Velvet

I also liked them and am waiting on my samples to make sure its quality. I will probably use them for clothing, but they dont do accessories on demand at the moment, so I am looking elsewhere for that.

How far have you gone with the company?


----------



## Rodney

> but they dont do accessories on demand


What type of accessories are you referring to?


----------



## Velvet

Things like "hard goods"- mugs, keychains, etc. Soft goods such as towels, bags, etc. I'm familiar that zazzle etc does this but the base prices are high. I like how Artsnow does it but its based in Hong Kong so I'm looking for alternatives.


----------



## scallyrags

I'm currently investigating Great Apperal For You also and giving them serious consideration. The only problem i have is a lot of my customers will be european based so i'll have to see what their shipping logistics and costs are.

Please keep us informed.


----------



## WholesalePrint

Large catalogs are great but always remember DTG on dark polyester isn't always an option.


----------



## shettytushar

Any updates about this company? I requested catalogs and other information and it looks good. They have a setup fee which I am fine with, but still a bit confused as to whether I have to pay upfront for inventory and other costs or they do the work only when an order is placed and deduct their costs. This company looks good compared to others but want to be very sure before I make a move. Thanks.


----------



## shettytushar

shettytushar said:


> Any updates about this company? I requested catalogs and other information and it looks good. They have a setup fee which I am fine with, but still a bit confused as to whether I have to pay upfront for inventory and other costs or they do the work only when an order is placed and deduct their costs. This company looks good compared to others but want to be very sure before I make a move. Thanks.


waiting for replies, want to know more about them.


----------



## Evokeapparel

I am just getting started with these guys, but so far I am very happy with their offerings, speed of service and quality of prints. The fact that they are a full fulfillment house was very important to me as I wanted a single contact in order to create a completely automated system - they can house and fulfill non printed items from other vendors. They are very helpful and are willing to work with you to customize your process and orders. Turn around time for printing has averaged 3 days from order receipt to shipping - my orders have a total turnaround time from purchase to customers door between 7-10 days. I did slot of research before landing on GAFY - they offered the best balance of price, flexibility and customization for me.

Good luck!


----------



## blessedtothetee

Everything still going well with GAFY? I am considering using them as well.


----------



## WholesalePrint

Cool Website


----------



## Pumbany

WholesalePrint said:


> Cool Website


We have been using GAFY for our website urbanmist DOT com
for several years. GAFY is excellent and we highly recommend them.


----------



## Pumbany

We have been using GAFY for our website urbanmist DOT com
for several years. GAFY is excellent and we highly recommend them.


----------



## Starlets Court

I'm thinking about using GAFY, but I need to get a little more information from them. If I decide to go with them I'll post my experience.


----------



## ParentTeacher

We have been using GAFY for a few years to provide all the spirit wear and accessories for our elementary school. We just opened another school and will continue to use them. I have always been impressed with the quality of their products, as well as the huge selection. We have done screen printing, DTG (even on black!) and are placing our first embroidery order this month. We are in the midst of setting up a fulfillment site through their GarmentDeli for our whole school district.


----------

